# Rome Convert Disc (3-hole/3D) [Wanted]



## roadster (Feb 18, 2019)

I had the same problem with my first board. Ironically, it was for the same board. I had just picked up some Fix Truce bindings and by sheer luck, the store I bought them from had a box of random discs and we found a pair that works. Most manufacturers have pretty much phased this style out. I wish I would have known this before I decided to throw cash at a used board, but when you're a noob, there's not much you can do but learn the hard way. Through all my research in trying to find myself these mythical discs, I learned that you should just avoid those boards at all cost. Or purchase some Burton bindings...Which doesn't help AFTER the fact...

Wish I had something better to tell you, but Burton 3D is probably the hardest bolt pattern to find compatible discs for. Simply because no one really makes them anymore...except for Burton...


----------



## Mike Griffin (Apr 5, 2019)

*update w/ pics*

Alright, so I managed to get the disc to fit by sanding off the edges. Took some time, but it worked - both discs share the same size teeth.

However, a new concern, the burton's have a small gap, about a few millimeters, between the bottom of the binding and the snowboard. I am worried that this will cause pressure at the screws making the discs crack in the future - or my bindings come loose during riding, yikes. Whereas the original discs fit flush. Is this something to worry about? Or should the disc be strong enough?

Thanks

also, I plan to continue to check around local shops just to be double sure.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I bought a conversation disc through eBay last summer for Rome bindings to fit the 3D pattern. I looked through my order history and it looks like the item is no longer available ? . 

Are you in a rush to get some? Or is your season over? I'm trying to sell my board and may let the bindings go with it if the price is right, but would like to keep them as back up just in case. If I can offload the board only then you can have the discs. I absolutely hated the 3D pattern; I didn't feel like I could center my boots well. It's a shame because I really like the board but just don't want to deal with the lopsidedness.


----------



## Mike Griffin (Apr 5, 2019)

I wouldn't mind having them, but no pressure, I think my solution will work fine. No rush here. Let me know if it works out that you keep the bindings, but not the board, and I can send you an address. 

I'm a snowboarding newbie, and received the board from my brother, and wanted to get it set up for the sake of legacy. So you're saying that 3D feels different on the board than 4x4, etc, or just less options to position the binding? Good information to know. Thanks.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Gotcha! 

I just feel like I was limited with what I can do. But I have a wide stance and big feet. I feel the 4x4 or 2x4 let me make those micro-adjustments that I like in order to be comfortable on the board. Many people like(d) the 3D pattern. I'm just not a fan. 

The most important thing about fitting/sizing/adjustments (for just about everything) is that it works for you. So just because I hate the 3D, doesn't necessarily mean that you will.


----------

